
Berkeley Bionics: Introducing eLEGS - wisesage5001
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcM0ruq28dc&feature=player_embedded
======
FEBlog
Great isn't it! They are having a live press conference at 10.30 am PST on
<http://berkeleybionics.com/>

------
FEBlog
The video is down right now I guess it will come back up after the press
conference

